# Mercedes C Series Sport Detail



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Seeing as the weather was nice for a change I decided to give the C Series a good clean.

Pretty low miles for a 2 year old car (1000 of that was a trip around Wales)...










*Day 1*

Here's how the car looked to start off...









































































To begin with the wheels were cleaned with Maxolen Wheel Cleaner using a small EZ brush and various size Envy detailing brushes. The tyres and arches were scrubbed with Megs APC.

Car was then snow foamed with Magifoam...



















While the snow foam was dwelling the badges, grilles, door shuts, boot shuts etc. were cleaned using Megs APC agitated with an Envy detailing brush...
































































Snow foam was then rinsed off which left me with this...




























As you can see the baked on dirt was still present so was time for a 2BM wash using Kleers Car Shampoo, a SN sponge and a small Dooka wash pad for the lower parts/door shuts...










The shampoo foamed up nice and thick...










Was impressed with the cleaning power...



















This was then rinsed off and Tardis applied to the lower half of the car. There were a few spots of tar here and there.

Tardis was rinsed off and then Iron-X was applied...





































Iron-X was then rinsed off and now the car was ready for claying. It was clayed with BH Soft Clay using DJ Born Slippy and the hose for lube...










The car was then rinsed and dried off with an Uber Premium Towel.

And that was the end of day 1.

*Day 2*

So day 2 began with another snow foam using Magifoam...





































This was rinsed off and the car was dried with a CG Wooly Mammoth.

AF Rejuvenate was then applied using a Megs microfibre applicator pad and cotton wool buds were used to apply it to the hard to reach areas (around the headlights, badges etc.)...














































This was topped with Vics Concours using a SN Finger Mitt.

The finishing touches were then applied...
Glass cleaned with AG Fast Glass using a DJ Mint Merkin. 
Tyres were dressed with SN Tyre Dressing and the alloys were sealed with FK1000P.
Exhaust was polished with Kleers Metal Polish.
Black trims were dressed with CarPro PERL.
Plastic chrome/metal chrome trims were cleaned and sealed with Werkstat Prime Strong.
Engine dressed with 303 Aerospace.

After Pics...












































































































































































303 Aerospace still drying...




























Thanks for reading
Dan


----------



## ryan_hol (Jul 12, 2009)

lovely car mate and great results


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

ryan_hol said:


> lovely car mate and great results


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks great Dan, really bright white! I bet this beast often gets overlooked with your BM taking centre stage?!

Nice to see it getting the treatment!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely car, very nice work Dan :thumb:


----------



## CHR15B (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks great that!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Looks great Dan, really bright white! I bet this beast often gets overlooked with your BM taking centre stage?!
> 
> Nice to see it getting the treatment!


Thanks buddy :thumb:

Yeah it only gets used of the weekend really, will probably be up for sale come September.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good work looks very nice in white


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

a 335d and a new merc, you must be hated by your neighbours:lol:


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Great looking car op! Cracking job done on her:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

A very impressive clean car. Nice work.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

looks great! Well done


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

love the car mate, great work


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Drooool.... I must say I absolutely love Mercs and one will certainly be my next car.

That is crazy low miles for a 2 yr old car. Looks better than it would have when it left the factory, absolutely mint and very wet finish for white! :thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

lovely work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks very very nice :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Lovely car, very nice work Dan :thumb:





CHR15B said:


> Looks great that!


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job you did there Dan! :thumb:

Gorgeous Merc looks mint! :doublesho


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Good work looks very nice in white





Otter Smacker said:


> Great looking car op! Cracking job done on her:thumb:


Thanks guys :thumb:



R9SH G said:


> a 335d and a new merc, you must be hated by your neighbours:lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> A very impressive clean car. Nice work.





Sportspack Mark said:


> looks great! Well done


Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

What a tidy looking Merc you have. Looks really well in white but even better now you have it minted up. 

Another top job lad. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

lisaclio said:


> love the car mate, great work


Thanks Lisa :thumb:



martyp said:


> Drooool.... I must say I absolutely love Mercs and one will certainly be my next car.
> 
> That is crazy low miles for a 2 yr old car. Looks better than it would have when it left the factory, absolutely mint and very wet finish for white! :thumb:


Thanks buddy :thumb:

Yeah I love the latest styling of them plus you get all the extras thrown in.


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Came up very nice Dan!Great job :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work as always Dan :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

cossienuts said:


> lovely work





Racer said:


> Looks very very nice :thumb:


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

skorpios said:


> Great job you did there Dan! :thumb:
> 
> Gorgeous Merc looks mint! :doublesho


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Damien said:


> What a tidy looking Merc you have. Looks really well in white but even better now you have it minted up.
> 
> Another top job lad. :thumb:





Faysal said:


> Came up very nice Dan!Great job :thumb:


Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great work and the white suits the car very well...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Swell.gr said:


> Great work as always Dan :thumb:


Thanks Mike :thumb:



tonyy said:


> Looks amazing





David Proctor said:


> Great work and the white suits the car very well...


Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The Merc looks very smart, excellent clean from yourself Dan, great pictures and write-up :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Absolutely love the pre-facelift W204. I have an earlier W203... Would very much like to get one of these in the future! Nice work , every one i've seen in white around here is filthy!


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Good job pal. These are lovely so is the coupes.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> The Merc looks very smart, excellent clean from yourself Dan, great pictures and write-up :thumb:





rtjc said:


> Absolutely love the pre-facelift W204. I have an earlier W203... Would very much like to get one of these in the future! Nice work , every one i've seen in white around here is filthy!


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> Good job pal. These are lovely so is the coupes.


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

BEST colour really like these...the front grill looks awesome, top work fella:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

veb said:


> BEST colour really like these...the front grill looks awesome, top work fella:thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Love the clean door shuts!
Good work Dan.

Excellent presentation.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Thought I'd already seen this, lol


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

tzotzo said:


> Love the clean door shuts!
> Good work Dan.
> 
> Excellent presentation.





colarado red said:


> Stunning work.


Thanks for the comments :thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

did u have a silver scooby a few years back?


----------



## Yippy13 (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome job Dan! :thumb: my dad has a C Class Mercedes too. 11plate in a Canvasite Blue. I'll be giving it a good valet and winter protection over this weekend approaching. Also just like to add I have almost same products you used on your C Class too ha what a coincidence


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful big car. Nice work


----------



## floppy_dave (May 25, 2008)

Love these cars, good work


----------



## Scrogz (Mar 17, 2011)

lovely looking car!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

cossienuts said:


> did u have a silver scooby a few years back?


Nope, would never of got insured on one :thumb:


----------



## alantfh90 (Oct 2, 2012)

lovely car and great results!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yippy13 said:


> Awesome job Dan! :thumb: my dad has a C Class Mercedes too. 11plate in a Canvasite Blue. I'll be giving it a good valet and winter protection over this weekend approaching. Also just like to add I have almost same products you used on your C Class too ha what a coincidence





V3nom said:


> Beautiful big car. Nice work





floppy_dave said:


> Love these cars, good work





Scrogz said:


> lovely looking car!


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

alantfh90 said:


> lovely car and great results!


Thanks matey :thumb:


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks great, top work.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Serkie said:


> Looks great, top work.


Thanks pal :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

TopSport+ said:


> Great job:thumb:


Cheers buddy.


----------

